

Universal Type Inference is a Bad Thing - spooneybarger
http://www.codecommit.com/blog/scala/universal-type-inference-is-a-bad-thing

======
wtracy
I remember hating ML when I had to use it in school. Yes, the compiler can
infer all sorts of things about your code, and yes, it can use that to detect
errors. But God help you figuring out _where_ those errors are.

~~~
isomorph
When I started ML, I used to get seriously annoyed when I'd try to compile
something and it'd just say "type clash".

Now I have mellowed. Also, annotating the types explicitly in the case of a
type clash can be instructive as it usually reveals that you didn't write the
function you thought you'd wrote...

c.f. <http://ezyang.com/haskell.html#FixingTypes>

Also, I submitted this before, but pointed at Odersky's comment. It made me
LoL!11

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2004639>

